# Floorstanding/Bookshelf Upgrade Recommendation



## slansing (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello all, I am taking the plunge and upgrading my front's "center to come, or at the same time if economically feasible." I was originally set on the Tekton Designs M-Lore's, "even built some stands for them..." But after reading some choice words on Erik's customer service "personally not able to get calls answered or emails replied to" and warranty issues I decided against the purchase, "not to mention the really long wait time at this point once the reviews started flooding in."

So, I have started the search...once again..

What I have come up with is, all of, nothing.

What I am looking for is personal recommendations on a pair of Towers or Bookshelves that would run around $700-900 USD. And, if possible, a matching center to include in that price as well. If I would have to sacrifice a good amount in quality of the main's then I will wait and upgrade the center down the road and will just deal with the awkward voicing of my horrid Polk Blackstone center.


Every suggestion is welcome! We all know how personalized the sound of speakers is to everyone. lddude:

I would be powering these "for the time being" with a Onkyo TX-NR809.
List of possibilities so far:

Ascend CMT340-
http://www.ascendacoustics.com/pages/products/speakers/cmt340m/cmt340m.html

KEF Q900-
http://www.accessories4less.com/index.php?page=item&id=KEFQ900WLN&gclid=CJj-yZuan7gCFcSf4AodLWMAEA

Klipsch RF-82-
Found a craigslist deal for a pair of these at $600, sounds like a great deal, it's between these or the KEF Q900's now I think...


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I've listened to the Ascend CMT340 SE in my own home, a good choice for music, and decent efficiency for home theater use.

Other brands worth a look are Arx, who makes very musical speakers, and HTD Level 2 or Level 3.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

I highly recommend the KEFs, especially at that price.
http://forum.stereophile.com/content/kef-q900-loudspeaker


----------



## slansing (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you both for the insight. I think the major option here is between the KEF's and the Kplisch. The room I will be placing them in is a medium sized rectangular basement, I do not have exact measurements since we have not moved in yet.

The nice thing about bookshelves of course is that they are usually priced per pair, where floorstanders are single units. Buying a pair of bookshleves would probably allow me to buy a center as well at the same time. I'm just concerned with filling the size of the room.

Those two klipschs do sound like a smokin deal though, two for $600?

Here are the listings:

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/ele/3919858321.html

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/ele/3898134840.html

But of course, if I go tower I am torn between these and the KEF's.... ARG!


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

The Arx A5 towers are a good deal and great $1500+ performing towers at $749 http://www.theaudioinsider.com/manufacturers.php?mPath=13

Here's a review to the smaller Arx A1b bookshelf and http://www.affordableaudio.org/ A $299 bookshelf that performs with speakers costing 2-3x as much.


----------



## slansing (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you for the Arx information! I am taking these into heavy consideration now that they are priced per pair. Have any of you personally heard any of their tower lines?


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

slansing said:


> Thank you for the Arx information! I am taking these into heavy consideration now that they are priced per pair. Have any of you personally heard any of their tower lines?


I have the A5 towers, A2 center and side surrounds and A1 rear surrounds. Got hooked on them after finding a pair of B-Stock A1s back in 2011 and have been hooked ever since. Went from A1 as mains, to A2 vertical as mains and now I have A5s as mains. Only Arx model I haven't heard is the A3 tower.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I am generally biased toward floor standing speakers and I think KEF makes some great speakers. Have you had a chance to audition any of them yet?


----------



## slansing (Jun 5, 2013)

gtpsuper24 said:


> I have the A5 towers, A2 center and side surrounds and A1 rear surrounds. Got hooked on them after finding a pair of B-Stock A1s back in 2011 and have been hooked ever since. Went from A1 as mains, to A2 vertical as mains and now I have A5s as mains. Only Arx model I haven't heard is the A3 tower.


They would definitely be a worthy upgrade from the el-cheapos I have now. I have not had a chance to audition any KEF's yet, though they have high praise and have for many, many years. I would more than likely choose them in a heartbeat if I were not locked into moving costs...

I was browsing the Arx site and happened across some Swan's, I have never heard of them, any thoughts?:

http://www.theaudioinsider.com/prod...4-2-floorstanding-loudspeaker&products_id=35&

Right now it's looking like Arx A5's for mains in the lead.


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

Never had a chance to listen to the Swans. Going by components and specs the A5s would be ahead. Triple woofers and a dedicated midrange vs a 3 driver 2way. Add XBL2 to the mix and the A5s would probably pull away IMO.


----------



## slansing (Jun 5, 2013)

Okay thanks for the heads up on the specs, I am still a bit of a loudspeaker noob.. :dontknow:

Is XBL2 highly desirable? Sounds like the extra $150 would be worth it for the ARX over the local Klipsch's?


----------



## slansing (Jun 5, 2013)

Well, after a full day of reading up I placed an order for two new Arx A5's. They should be here within a week via fedex. Too bad the Arx A2C center channel has not been released yet, but I'm reserving a slot now!


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

slansing said:


> Okay thanks for the heads up on the specs, I am still a bit of a loudspeaker noob.. :dontknow:
> 
> Is XBL2 highly desirable? Sounds like the extra $150 would be worth it for the ARX over the local Klipsch's?



Yes XBL2 is highly desirable. Its a real technology that drastically cuts down on distortion as woofer excursion increases. You get a flat BL motor force compared to normal drivers that as excursion increases (output) they lose motor force and distortion rises faster. XBL2 stops that or at least limits it. Its costly and each woofer has a royalty fee to it so that is why they are not common in budget or mid level speakers.


----------



## slansing (Jun 5, 2013)

Ahh excellent! Well if anyone wants to know how they sound once I receive and burn them in I'll gladly post the results here, it would be primarily a home theater based review with high quality BD's through a TX NR-809 AVR. Thanks for all the help!

Gt I just realized you are in just about every A5 thread I have read, I wish I would have been looking for upgrades when the group buy went out, some sweet deals!


----------

